# Waiting too long for a cold peel?



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Can waiting to peel a cold peel be too long? For instance, say I waited until I have pressed all shirts and just sit in a pile and then peel all of the cold peel transfers one at a time. So basically a hour later?

Also,, what is the average wait time to peel for a cold peel?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You should have no problem doing it that way. I've waited until the next day before and it's still peeled fine.


----------

